# Pretty girl at the beach



## phoenix83




----------



## Robin Usagani

You did not use reflector did you?


----------



## Steve Reddin

Hi,

The pose is nice, but the flatness and two dimensional look in her eyes is giving her a very deadpan look. I'd have used a flash here to add some depth to her face and eyes. 

Other than that it's quite a nice image.

Steve


----------



## skieur

Actually the pose does not work at all.  It makes her look like she has very "heavy" thighs.  One of her hands is cut off. The jewellry and many shades of skin colour due to light and shadow are also very distracting.

Sticking to a head and shoulders shot would have been better.

skieur


----------



## Raizels

skieur said:


> Actually the pose does not work at all.  It makes her look like she has very "heavy" thighs.  One of her hands is cut off. The jewellry and many shades of skin colour due to light and shadow are also very distracting.
> 
> Sticking to a head and shoulders shot would have been better.
> 
> skieur



I agree.


----------



## AlexL

she needs a some light in the face


----------



## SrBiscuit

brutal lighting. harsh shadows. blowouts.
her eyes look a bit wonky too...did you try to whiten the whites of her eyes or something? something is off, and whatever is being reflected in her eyes is distracting.


----------

